# Help with manners/discipline



## SureASun (Feb 28, 2011)

Got my first 2 kids this weekend. Alpine and Alpine/Nubian cross 2-3 weeks old. What kind of things should I be teaching them or not allowing them to do?? They are perfectly adorable but the slightly older one Liesel likes to jump and I figure if it won't be cut when she's 150lbs I probably shouldn't be letting her do it now...


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

In My Opinion: 
I'd start working on picking up hooves ASAP. you do not want to be wrestling over this w/a 150 pound doe. what do you mean by jump? if it is jump on you I wouldn't encourage that at all (for obvious reasons as you said) but you can have fun teaching them to jump things (not fences  ) it's up to you and what you are going to be doing with them and using them for.
I would also teach them to yield to you. there are 6 directions a goat can goat. forward backwards right left up and down and you want to be in control of when each of these things is done. You have them at a good time. make sure they will let you touch them everywhere. if you are going to milk I'd probably start getting them used to you touching their udders sooner rather than later. If you want more step by step advice on that I'd be happy to say how I personally would do it. 

When you are teaching them to yield be polite. don't force them just because you can when they are this small. if they will follow you and you have a big pasture go for explorations around that. use phases. say you want them to step forward. Put a little pressure either behind the ears or shoulder (I say shoulder be cause they are so young and I know that it is sometimes poss. to injure foals with too much pressure on the neck.) you could use a piece of baling twine or your fingers. press the hair, the sken the muscle and then the bone giving three seconds for each phase. the instant they yield in any way even to shifting their weight you should release and praise. that tells them that they have done right. 

I would also teach them to respect space around the gate. My babies turn 4 years old tomorrow. they are 200 pound wethers and I am so thankful that for the most part they will respect me not letting them out the gate.. of course there are days, but aren't there always? onder: 

Anyway I hope some of that helps. I'm sure others have different priorities and ways of doing things so this is just my way. If anything isn't clear and you have a question do ask!  
Miranda


----------



## SureASun (Feb 28, 2011)

Well they try to stand on me and jumped (tried to) on my husband's back as her was making a bottle station (he was not impressed). 
I just didn't know what to do about it or if because they are still babies their mama'a would have let them jump and nibble. Should I just push them off of me and tell them "no"? My older one was a bit more annoying/persistant today so I ended up laying her down firmly... I don't know how mama's discipline their kids or the tolerance level they (or I ) should have for those antics.
I do take them for walks (without leads) and the follow me everywhere. Should I get a halter and lead and lead them around to work on their yielding? I would love to know how you would specifically do it. (I use that sort of method to keep my horses respectful of my personal space).
Thank you so much Miranda!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok for the jumping here are some ideas that you can try:

I teach them like I teach my big dogs. When they jump up I quickly put a knee in their chest. Not hard just enough that they feel it and are like "wow I dont like that" To do this you have to quickly put your knee up and then back down again so they dont associate you with the jolt they got in the chest. 

Another method I also use is to turn away from them when they jump up. I only give attention when they are on all fours. So what i do is as the jump up I turn and step away. They then miss my body and then once on all fours I turn to them and pet them. 

I also do not give treats while they are on me in any way. THey have to be on all fours to get a treat. 

Saying NO and pushing off also can be an option. Your negative response to their bad behavior and then positive response to good behavior will help them to determine which one will get them what they want (to be petted and treats). Being consistent is very important. 

You can also try a spray bottle and spray water in their face when they jump up on you or if your husband is working and they jump on him you spray them. So they associate the bad behavior with things they dont like.


----------



## SureASun (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank you for the advice!! I will definitely be following your recommendations... My next step will be getting a squirt bottle as well!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Stacey's advice on jumping sounds excellent. especially the way she lifts her knee but makes it so they think of it as their fault 'oh dear! I ran into her knee again! how stupid of me'

as far as yielding:
I really find it hard to describe but.. if you give me till this evening I'll make you a video! 
but let me have lunch first.
I wouldn't use a halter quite yet. unless it is very light. I'll try and show you what you might be able to do in the video.
hope that works for you 

Miranda


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

here's the video. hope it helps!




Miranda


----------



## SureASun (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow Miranda you are awesome!!! I guess I'm seeing that I can teach them kinda like Clinton Anderson but a lot more gentle/forgiving. My two babies have improved tremendously since I got them. They only tried to jump a few more half hearted times this afternoon and they became much more sensitive to my verbal commands. 

Thank you so much!! That was above and beyond my expectations!! You have some beautiful goats and I am amazed at how you work with them. Now I know what I should be striving for...


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes yes! I actually did some parelli with them but I hesitate to tell people that a) because of the bad opinion many people have of natural horsemanship and b) because I don't like how corporate the program has become. but anyway

Thank you so much for the nice things about my babies.... it has taken me 4 years (they turn that old today!!!!  )

here's another video of me playing with them 





M


----------



## Megz55545 (Apr 4, 2017)

*Goats*

Thanks for the info on training goats! From my experience with horses the reason people look down on the natural horsemanship is because you have to put pressure on horses to make them better and truly broke. You have to make them do things they don't want to do. The thing about horse training is horses basically go through basic training. They go through the same things that people go through for the military. You break their will to fight. Some horses make it easier on themselves and others fight you every step of the way. They all go through hell so that when they do what is asked of them they realize how much better is it to just get along. I love my horses and hate to see them go through that but it's part of training horses.


----------

